# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي أفضل طبعات البداية والنهاية لابن كثير

## محماس بن داود

هناك عدة طبعات بتحقيقات مختلفة، فبأي طبعة تنصحون!

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

طبعة دار هجر بإشراف الدكتور عبد الله التركي.

----------


## محماس بن داود

بارك الله فيكم شيخ عبد الرحمن. هل اطلعتم على طبعة دار ابن كثير؟ وهل هناك فرق كبير بين طبعة دار هجر وطبعة ابن كثير وطبعة ابن الجوزي؟

أرجو أن لا أكون أثقلت عليكم، ولكن لا غنا لي عن مشورة الإخوان والأحباب والمشايخ. وللمعلم الفضل على المتعلم.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

طبع كتاب البداية والنهاية طبعات كثيرة غالبها مأخوذ من بعض! 
أما طبعة هجر فهي محققة على نسخ خطية كثيرة، وفيها جهد كبير لم أسمع أن أحدا عمل مثلهم ولا أظن .

----------


## محماس بن داود

بارك الله فيكم، سأحرص على اقتناء هذه الطبعة إن شاء الله.

----------


## إسلام مصطفى محمد

هل صدرت طبعة دار ابن كثير؟

----------


## محماس بن داود

نعم أخي الكريم

صدرت طبعة دار ابن كثير

----------


## ابي سفيان

الشيخ طارق أبو معاذ يفضل طبعة عالم الكتب

----------


## الذاب عن السنة

طبعت دار ابن كثير فيها جهد ملحوظ وذكروا أن لهم أكثر من عشرين سنة يشتغلون بها كما في مقدمة شذرات الذهب محمود .

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

لقد اشتريت تاريخ الطبرى....دار بن كثير من معرض القاهرة........والح  مد لله كان قرارا صائبا فالكتاب بذل فيه مجهود طيب من تحقيق الأسانيد.......ولا أعتقد أن البداية والنهايه-وقد رأيتها بنفس الدرا بالمعرض-مأخوذة عن طبعات اخرى....

----------


## مشاري القحطاني

أفضل نسخة لكتاب البداية والنهاية هي التي بتحقيق : عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي - دار هجر ..

وقد أخبرني الأخوان في مكتبة الأسدي بأن دار عالم الكتب تعكف هذه الأيام على طبع الكتاب بتحقيق التركي ..

وأنها ستكون في السعودية قريباً إن شاء الله ..

----------


## محمد الجبيلي

رأيت كلا الطبعتين وفي نظري والله أعلم أن طبعة ابن كثير أفضل ويكفيك أن المشرف العام على التحقيق كان الشيخ عبد القادر الأرناؤوط ـ رحمه الله ـ وهو الذي قام بتحقيق الجزء السابع عشر منها. وأيضا فهم يهتمون بدراسةالأحاديث والنظر فيها بشكل عام ، وفهرسة الكاب جيدة، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

ما راى الاخوة فى ط دار صادر هل اشتريها

----------


## محمد عمر باجابر

سألت الشيخ الفاضل محمد موسى الشريف وفقه الله عن أفضل الطبعتين: هجر و دار ابن كثير؟

فقال حفظه الله: دار ابن كثير أفضل و ذكروا انه وجدوا سقط  في طبعة دار هجر.انتهى كلامه

قلت: نسيت هل ذكر السقط بالصفحات أم بالأسطر؟ يراجع موضوع مشابه له في ملتقى أهل الحديث فقد ذكرت النص هناك لأني كنت قريب العهد به. والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

أنا أعتقد أن طبعة ابن كثير أحسن لسبب لم يذكره أحد وهو أن هذه الطبعة إعتمدو المحققين على طبعة التركي وزادو مخطوطات وبها زيادة لا توجد في غيرها ومن أراد التأكد فليعد للمقدمة وليقرأ

----------


## محمود الرضواني

لكنني أنصح بطبعة دار هجر في تحقيق البداية والنهاية، وليست ثمة مبرر لتحقيق الكتاب مرة ثانية سوى أن الثانية ستكون معتمدة على الأولى بشكل أو بآخر وهذا لا يخولها الثقة فيها

----------


## صالح العواد

الأفضل أن يتكلم الواحد إذا كان وقف على الطبعتين فعلاً، أما من اقتنى طبعة ولا يدر عن الأخرى أو أنه رأى واحدة فقط ولم ير الأخرى، فالأفضل أن لا يقحم نفسه بالموازنة بين الطبعتين...... لأني رأيت بعض الأجوبة عامة وتوحي بذلك.
وعلى كل حال..
حدثني الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير -وهو من أهل المعاناة والتحقيق في الطبعات- أنه وقف على مواضع في طبعة دار ابن كثير أفضل من طبعة دار هجر؛ هذا أول ما نزلت طبعة دار ابن كثير..
وبعد مدة حدثني أحد أقارب الشيخ أن الشيخ رجح طبعة دار ابن كثير.

----------


## المقدسى

ما رأيكم في طبعة دار إبن رجب المصرية ؟؟

----------


## ابو حور النجدي

ولله الحمد لقد قرأت كتاب البداية والنهاية ووصلت إلى المجلد الخامس عشر من طبعة عالم الكتب تحقيق التركي
وفيها سقط في أكثر من موضع ويصرح بذلك المحقق بقوله( تفادياً للاطالة) أوكلاماً قريباً من هذا 
المهم أن هذا عمل سيء لان هذا عبث في الكتاب والاصل بقاء الشيء على ما كان عليه

----------


## أبوجهادالسلفى

الأخ المقدسى 
طبعة دار إبن رجب المصرية هى طبعة تجارية وكذلك كل كتبهم
وقد بين حال هذه الدار الشيخ احمد أبو العينين فى مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب التبيان للنووى

----------


## مسافر بن غريب

الأخ أبو حور النجدي، أنت تمدح الطبعة أو تذمها؟

----------


## إسلام سالم

أخى الكريم لو أنك قرأت هذه المشاركة :
http://majles.alukah.net/showpost.ph...06&postcount=3

من هذا الموضوع :
للمشاركة : مشروع الجامع لأصح الطبعات و أفضل التحقيقات و الإستدراكات العلمية
لوجدت خير رد

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

يرفع

----------


## مرابط

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ، الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام علي رسول الله أما بعد :

أخي الحبيب ( تلميذ الدنيا ) دعنا نتفق أن أفضل طبعات كتاب البداية و النهاية 1- طبعة دار بن كثير 2- طبعة دار عالم الكتب و هي نفس طبعة دار هجر ؛ و قد سألت في وقت مضي احد الأخوة عن أفضل الطبعات فأجابني بأنها طبعة دار ابن كثير لعدة أسباب ؛ لأنها الأحدث في الصدور فمن الطبيعي أن يكونوا تداركوا أخطاء الطبعات السابقة للكتاب و أيضا لأن المشرف علي التحقيق هو الشيخ الأرنؤوط و هو مظنة الاتقان في التحقيق حيث قاموا علي الكتاب في  21 سنة . أما ان كنت غير قادر علي شراء الطبعتين( مثلي ) فاشتر طبعة دار ابن كثير فهي جيدة ، و ابحث عن طبعة دار عالم الكتب التي بتحقيق التركي و ستجدها علي الشبكة و بذلك تكون حصلت علي الطبعتين ............ تقبل مروري و دمتم

----------


## متولى العربى

مشكورون على جهدكم الموفور

----------


## رسول أحمد محمد

أخواني الأحبة وهذا رابط كتاب البداية والنهاية طبعة دار ابن كثير حصريا من تصوير اخونا ابو عبدالرحمن الكردي جزاه الله خيرا.http://iqra.forumarabia.com/t710-topic

----------


## وطني الجميل

هل أجد هذه الطبعة نسخة للشاملة أو وورد -أعني طبعة دار ابن كثير

----------


## أسامة نوفل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الإخوة الأفاضل طبعة دار ابن كثير لكتاب البداية والنهاية جيدة لكن نبه بعض طلبة العلم إلى وجود سقط في بداية الجزء الثامن منها مقداره 4 صفحات وهي ابتداء من قول المصنف :"ثم دخلت سنة إحدى وأربعين من الهجرة " إلى قوله " ذكر أيام معاوية بن أبي سفيان وملكه " ، وقد سمعت أنه تم استدراك هذه الصفحات الأربع في الطبعة الخامسة للكتاب ، فلذا لزم التنويه على الجميع ، وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أسامة نوفل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الإخوة الأفاضل طبعة دار ابن كثير لكتاب البداية والنهاية جيدة لكن نبه بعض طلبة العلم إلى وجود سقط في بداية الجزء الثامن منها مقداره 4 صفحات وهي ابتداء من قول المصنف :"ثم دخلت سنة إحدى وأربعين من الهجرة " إلى قوله " ذكر أيام معاوية بن أبي سفيان وملكه " ، وقد سمعت أنه تم استدراك هذه الصفحات الأربع في الطبعة الخامسة للكتاب ، فلذا لزم التنويه على الجميع ، وجزاكم الله خيرا


نرجو من الإخوة جزاهم الله خيرا الذين حصلوا على طبعة دار ابن كثير الطبعة الخامسة أن يصوروا لنا الأربع صفحات الساقطة من الطبعات الأخرى ليضيفها من يحتاجها وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## زايد بن زايد

رجعت إلى طبعة ( بيت الأفكار الدولية ) طبعاتها جيدة، لكنها من النوع المضغوط، ورق خفيف، في جزأين، ووجدت بها نقص، لا تصلح للمتخصصين والباحثين، فهي تجارية.
وطبعة ( مكتبة المعارف ) أفضل منها إذ وجدت الكلام الناقص وهو أسطر في هذه الطبعة، وكلا الطبعتين متوفرتان على الشبكة.
وسأحاول الرجوع إلى الطبعات المذكورة أعلاه.

----------

